# Anyone have links for shark tanks??



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Is there any P-Fury style website dedicated to shark keeping? Or is there a site where I can just view shrks tanks in peoples homes?


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Is there any P-Fury style website dedicated to shark keeping? Or is there a site where I can just view shrks tanks in peoples homes?


1700 gal DIY in home shark tank


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ that is the only one I could think of too.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> ^^^ that is the only one I could think of too.


It's probably the first one anyone thinks of that has seen in before. At home shark tanks, I would think, I pretty rare.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah Ive seen that one a long time ago. i found a few more on the net but thats it.


----------



## ukbice (Jul 5, 2006)

Check Reefcentral.com, Saltwaterfish.com.. they have links to forums..


----------

